

Graphs, Brains, & Gremlin - What Graphs and Brains Have in Common - espeed
http://markorodriguez.com/2011/07/14/graphs-brains-and-gremlin/

======
espeed
This is timely -- the question, "Are Graphs the Primary Data Structure in
Nature?" came up on Quora a few days ago ([http://www.quora.com/Are-graphs-
the-primary-data-structure-f...](http://www.quora.com/Are-graphs-the-primary-
data-structure-found-in-nature)).

